# An autumn painting~



## Zora (Jul 21, 2011)

Acrylic and India ink.


----------



## Lauran Childs (Aug 19, 2013)

*Very nice!*

I love the gaze between the animals, well done!


----------



## Zora (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## HorseRtist (Oct 31, 2013)

This is nice.


----------

